# Women v Men



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Women always say that giving birth is way more painful than a guy getting kicked in the nuts.

A year or so after giving birth a woman will often say "it'd be nice to have another baby".

You never hear a bloke say " I wouldn't mind another kick in the nuts".

Case closed.


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

oooo :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

